# Mental patient costume ideas



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I was thinking of growing my hair out, greasing it up and braiding it to look like the style of a classic mad scientist, as well as go unshaven for a few days. Perhaps also put some black makeup under my eyes. All I need is a white uniform that says "mental patient" on it or something along those lines. Does anyone know of any businesses that sell authentic replicas? Also, does anybody wish to make suggestions that could perhaps add to the look?


If I may divert for a moment - While searching for costumes, I noticed on Amazon, there were two reviews from people insulting a psych ward inmate outfit, feeling it is morally wrong to sell them. Then there was an article I came across where the author made this long rant about how unethical advertising madhouse attire is. 


Is being Leatherface from "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre" or Michael Myers from "Halloween" not dressing as someone with psychological issues? I mean, really, what's the difference between performing the role of a free crazy character or being a disturbed person imprisoned by the state?


This is not the first time I have come across similar grievances about October 31st-related ensembles. It seems things are so politically correct these days.


I remember ten years ago on a message board about the United States Civil War, a lot of posters were giving me a hard time about desiring to dress as a Federal soldier. (I eventually did four years later.)


I've battled obesity my whole life. Does that mean apparel with padding in them should be banned?


Thank you for reading, folks!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

The Dapper Cadaver has an authentic straight jacket for $250: http://www.dappercadaver.com/products/authentic-medical-straight-jacket.html

There are several Etsy sellers that make repro ones: https://www.etsy.com/listing/150320...search_query=straight jacket&ref=sr_gallery_5

Hospital gowns galore in ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hospital-Pa...646238?hash=item418a91349e:g:XtgAAOSw8-tWaw7A

...and a few easy costume ideas from Pinterest, some with links to purchase.
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/427701295839679466/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/427701295835321611/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/427701295835854194/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/446349013047513793/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/502714377126584959/

As for the comments you encountered about mental patient attire/costumes, in this day and age, it's not hard to find somebody that would be offended by a photo of a kitten. Being offended is the hip thing to do. Knock yourself out!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

punkineater said:


> The Dapper Cadaver has an authentic straight jacket for $250: http://www.dappercadaver.com/products/authentic-medical-straight-jacket.html
> 
> There are several Etsy sellers that make repro ones: https://www.etsy.com/listing/150320...search_query=straight jacket&ref=sr_gallery_5
> 
> ...


Wow, what a pro shopper ! You go girl !


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

When I think of "mental patient" I think of the horrible, old fashioned asylum type stuff. Like the stuff Nellie Bly exposed. The straight jacket, the drooling, the crazed eyes & hair, overdone to a point that you KNOW this isn't just someone who's on Lexapro & living a "normal" life.

To me there's a big difference between the 2. 

Many of my friends & family could be considered "mentally ill" because they're bipolar or have OCD (or whatever) but take meds to NOT act "crazy." Our one friend calls them his "nerve pills."

But they aren't who or what I think of when someone says they're dressing as a "mental patient" or someone from an asylum. That's a whole 'nother thing to me.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for the responses. Those links are a great help, punkineater!

You folks are the best!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> When I think of "mental patient" I think of the horrible, old fashioned asylum type stuff. Like the stuff Nellie Bly exposed. The straight jacket, the drooling, the crazed eyes & hair, overdone to a point that you KNOW this isn't just someone who's on Lexapro & living a "normal" life.
> 
> To me there's a big difference between the 2.
> 
> ...


Ah the good ol' days......I wish we could warehouse them but that would be bad.....because all the tree huggers in the world would feel just awful for them. Its far better that they live in a box, under a bridge in their delusional world where they are free and happy go lucky (fill in blank). ....YA...right.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I teach a high school psychology course and I always start off the mental health unit by dressing up in a long hair wig, fake straight jacket and Hanibal Lector mask and acting crazy in the hallways. Students love it. Others already have links to straight jackets, here are some masks that might round out your costume.

https://www.google.com/search?q=han...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, I was thinking yesterday that wearing a Hannibal Lector mask would be cool and fun, or doing what the crazy characters in the 2003 video game "Manhunt" did and wear a yellow smiley mask with the words written in fake blood "Please stop me" on it, but I would have to find someone to custom make the mask. 


I'm debating if wearing a straitjacket or carrying a prop cleaver is the way I wish to go. 


Plenty of time regardless of what I do to sort it out. 

Thanks!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

people were ranting about this? wtf? some people need to find better stuff to do with their lives...like obsessing about Halloween...

gonna add my vote for a straitjacket! wearing one untied with the ties trailing speaks very insane to me, like you just escaped the institute and UH OH YOU'RE LOOSE LOOK OUT! 

could you clarify, what do you mean by braiding your hair for a mad scientist look? i'm having trouble picturing this...when i think mad scientist, i think hair sticking out in all directions like they just got an electric shock XD also there is a difference between mad scientist and mental inmate right? unless you were doing...ah...unsavory experiments and were found out, and just pleaded insanity so you didn't have to deal with jail.

one suggestion, if you want the dangerous Jackal-esque appearance, go for a rusted looking cage over your head! definitely old fashioned dangerous mental patient look.^^ http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net...ckal_05.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20140702000023

also total high five for being able to dress as a Federal Soldier! reenactments are the bomb people! i wish i could participate in one! the dresses...<3


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi CemeteryGirl! Thanks for the response! I love the idea of wearing a loose straitjacket! Thank you!  The rusted cage suggestion is very creative too. I appreciate it! I am also obliged to the kind remarks about the Union troop uniform. It was fun! 


"Mad scientist" was just my example to try to create a visual picture. I essentially mean having long greasy hair, sticking out all over the place. I'm hoping to give the illusion that I was a neglected mental patient, and my hair hadn't been washed lately, nor had my face been shaven.


Here's a picture of me last year getting prepared for my Leatherface costume. The following is what I would like to perhaps do this October 31st, only with my hair sticking out more and with black makeup underneath my eyes to indicate I hadn't slept much lately.











I am also considering perhaps shaving my head or just getting it cut really short. I haven't decided yet. 


Check out what I found! 











Here's the link to the product - http://www.fiberglassmasks.com/Pleasestopmeextrabloody.html


*drools* I don't know if it will fit however. I may need to look into having one custom made. We shall see. But gosh, I would love to wear that mask with this uniform -










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bloody-PSYC...7347&clkid=4916915583017596726&_qi=RTM2247626


I would probably add black boots to the ensemble, as well as black leather gloves and then I can carry this -











http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...nailIndex=4&Search=Find+It#productDetailTabs2


And I will look epic!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

ahh i see. okay i think the hair looks great! good direction!^^ but you'll wanna be careful when you do the bags under the eyes, don't do straight black. i actually have permanent bags under my eyes, and it's..kind of like a bruise. there are hints of purple in with the black, and that'll help make it look more natural. i would recommend a matte black and purple eyeshadow, do a layer of one then the other and kinda mix it together, and it should create a good effect.

i'm not a personal fan of the cleaver or mask, but hey if it tickles your fancy, no reason not to go for it! that inmate costume is indeed quite awesome, though in my opinion woefully under-gored. it's so...one dimensional! just single red, nah nah nah man. to show you what i mean, i cosplay, and one of my costumes was Silent Hill's Bubble Headed Nurse, and i stained it myself. you need a little older blood under the fresh blood for a realistic look if you're going to be a serial murdering psychopath.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Yikes! That's a great picture! Thanks for the advice by the way! I think I will follow it! 


I am presently unable to find a realistic-looking prop, and it's honestly for the best. The local police can be paranoid and strict, so it's more ideal for me to carry an a painfully obvious fake weapon. It makes the law feel better.


Unfortunately, the smiley item will not fit me and the artist of the website is unable to custom make the product for me.

I am communicating with someone else however who may be able to. There are other businesses that I may get in touch with as well.


I am essentially wishing to stand out, look terrifying and be larger then life. i.e. Exaggerated. Like I resemble a character from a horror video game or a graphic comic book.


I'm 6'4, so between that and the lifts I will wear inside my boots, I will be very tall, but I feel I need an added touch and I believe the mask covers that. Without it, I worry that I will look mediocre. In other words, a man in a Halloween costume. Lol.


But I am a long ways away from October 31st, so time is an ally.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

well realistic props i could totally direct you to where i got my crowbar...expensive, but oh so worth it. my crowbar is made of rubber foam, so very fake despite it's appearance. but i can understand not wanting to risk having issues with the police, even if it might quickly get cleared up, cause anyone who touches the props realizes they're very very fake.

and holy snap you're gonna wear lifts too, and you're 6 foot 4?! you're gonna be really fricking tall and intimidating dude XD

....hmm...added touch....how would you feel about dragging around a bodybag stuffed with newspaper or something? or a fake light body? or maybe even a skeleton would be easy to get ahold of. you could claim it's your "midnight snack" if you wanna go for the cannibal angle.  spook kids by asking if they want a nibble.

EDIT: oops, guess not about the site where i got my crowbar...T_T seems they closed down. darn!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I am thinking I am gonna go with a weapon and I found a site that sells some realistic ones. I bought my machete from these guys once before and the police didn't object to the authentic looking slingblade -


http://fullmoonmasks.com/t/the-halloween-prop-shop


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

ooooh....*drools* very nice looking! and cheap..i hope the props look as good as the pictures cause daymn.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

What do you think of this look?


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

oops sorry for the belated reply!

goodness that mask is utterly gruesome and deformed! that would be excellent!!! someone like that would probably end up in the psych ward, especially if they went around with a knife...mwahahaha!


----------

